# ALLERT!!!! Killer deal on Bolens tillers!!!



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Someone on another forum alerted me to this. NEW in the box tillers for Bolens tractors for $200 from Small Engine Warehouse. Here is a link:

http://smallenginewarehouse.com/product.asp?PN=Tiller-Bolens


----------

